# Angelscheinprüfung



## mafia73 (12. Mai 2011)

Hi#h habe eine frage hatt jemand die Prüfungsfragen für den Angelschein in Niedersachsen


----------



## Franz_16 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angelscheinprüfung*

Hallo mafia73,
erstmal Willkommen im Anglerboard.

Für alle Themen rund um die Fischerprüfung gibt es hier ein eigenes Unterforum. --> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=146

Viele Informationen zur Prüfung in Niedersachsen findest du in diesem Thema: --> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=111421


----------



## BarschHunter1997 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angelscheinprüfung*

http://www.fangplatz.de/ musste dich da nur anmelden und dann kannst die Fischerprüfung von NDS machen 

Und Herzlich Willkommen im Board 

MfG Lukas


----------



## Squad_13 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angelscheinprüfung*

Gibt es bei euch den kein Buch wo alle Fragen drin stehen?
War bei mir zumindest so 

@BarschHunter1997
Super Barsch  Worauf haste den gefangen?


----------

